# got my new nismo 62 degess C thermostat.



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

*got my new nismo 62 degrees C thermostat.*

like i said i got my new thermostat in and its a nismo thermostat it cost me 70 dollars. the reason i bought it is because mey thermostat is stuck open and i also had to replace my heater core so i decided to change both parts out at the same time. right now i juz finihed putting in the new heater core that cost me $180 and now is the fun parrt putting the whole dash back together.


----------

